# Tips on bikepacking the Kokopelli?



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

A friend of mine and I are looking at bikepacking the Kokopelli out and back at the end of May, any tips? We were thinking of doing it in 4- 5 days.
Specifically, how much water will we need to take from Moab to make it to water in the mountains/ how far to filterable streams at that time of year?
From what I can tell, we can get water on the Fruita side pretty easy, but the Moab side might be tough for awhile.

My buddy has done the CTR twice, and I'm just getting into bikepacking but can handle some long rides.

Thanks.


----------



## SingleTrackLovr (Apr 25, 2007)

Whambat said:


> A friend of mine and I are looking at bikepacking the Kokopelli out and back at the end of May, any tips? We were thinking of doing it in 4- 5 days.
> Specifically, how much water will we need to take from Moab to make it to water in the mountains/ how far to filterable streams at that time of year?
> From what I can tell, we can get water on the Fruita side pretty easy, but the Moab side might be tough for awhile.
> 
> ...


I'd give Neil's blog a read.
Neil Beltchenko: The Kokopelli's Trail Trip Report

hth


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I've posted a GPX file on my blog, and it includes some common places to get water:
Toby Gadd: Kokopelli's Trail GPX Track


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Toby that gpx is great. It doesn't look like we will need to carry much more than one bladder and a couple bottles at any point from your data, great news, although it could be hot as hell by late May.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Yep, heat can be a big issue. I've only ridden it straight through without stopping, and I time it so that I'm riding the hottest parts at night.

If you use river water, make sure that your filter has a silt pre-filter. Without it, you'll plug up your filter after a gallon or so.

Good luck, and have fun. Kokopelli isn't the most exiting single-track ride in the country, but it's a beautiful and spiritual place.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Another resource that should be coming out in mid April is the new Kokopelli Trail Guide book: Kokopelli's Trail: A Complete Guide (pre-order for April) | 2Pedal Mountain Bike Maps and Guide Books

The mile by mile guide book has key water sources.

4 days is a great goal, and you will have a blast!

Let me know if you have any specific questions.

NEIL


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

neil.beltchenko said:


> Another resource that should be coming out in mid April is the new Kokopelli Trail Guide book: Kokopelli's Trail: A Complete Guide (pre-order for April) | 2Pedal Mountain Bike Maps and Guide Books
> 
> The mile by mile guide book has key water sources.
> 
> ...


A couple of weeks ago, I was lucky enough to spend a couple of hours with with Rad (the author) and Timms (the original visionary behind the route). Very cool to see the author of the latest book gather historical information.

Rad's book is going to be terrific. Lots of detail, well-researched, and nicely designed.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Rad told me the whole story when I met with him a few weeks ago In Crested Butte. Jealous you got to me Timms! I also randomly ran into Rad in Fruita not once but twice on Tuesday! we were at the Kokopelli Trailhead when I noticed his large Bus. He was going out on his dirt bike to get some photos for the book! Love to see his dedication. Anyone Considering doing to Kokopelli Trail this year should get his book!


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, Timms is an interesting guy. He was a self-proclaimed newbie when the idea of the trail hit him. He wasn't an uber-rider, just an everyday Joe with an amazing idea--and the smarts, commitment, and people-skills to get it rolling. While he was the visionary, he's very modest and eager to share credit with the team of folks who put everything together. As he puts it, "everything and everybody just happened to come together." Pretty cool what a handful of inspired people can put into motion!


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips and for the gpx, we finished up just over a week ago and had a great time. On the way to Moab, we did have to divert down the highway to town from Dewey bridge due to a couple of reasons. One, we clogged our filters on the Colorado, despite wrapping the pre-filters with coffee filters, just too silty. Two, our race shoes, sidis, were getting destroyed from the rock hike a bike sections and we wanted to get new treads for them before continuing, both of ours were already a little worn before the start, but thought they could make it. 
Once we got to Moab, we both ended up buying some more suitable hike a bike shoes and shipping back a small package home, as no one in town carried sidis or parts for them. We also picked up some sage advice about filtering off the Colorado, got some 1 gallon water jugs, empty, to strap on to the bike to settle water, and some Alum spice to add to the river water to get it to settle faster. 
The way back went way smoother with new shoes and the jugs. 
It was brutal hot during the day, but we managed.
It took us 3.5 days of riding to do it the way we did, 260 miles with 35 on the highway. As a bonus, we got to ride along the canyon along the Colorado river at sunset/ dusk with some great views. We planned for 4.5 days, starting at 6 the first day and made it just short of Westwater that night, but the detour got us to town a day early, so we decided to hang at the hotel pool for a day of rest. 
I'll try to type a more involved trip report later, but for now, thanks for the help!


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

Good work, i finished up over a week ago too. here is my write up.
Neil Beltchenko: 2013 Kokopelli Trail Race


----------



## jrk07 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice writeup, Neil. Sucks about the fork and tire issues. What's up with the fork? Just bad seals or something? Any changes in preparation you would make? Would love to do this course either as a race or just bikepacking through it sometime.


----------



## neil.beltchenko (May 29, 2011)

My negative air chamber was just not holding air. Lucky Sram rocks and they are upgrading me to a Sid... should be here next week! whoot whoot!

I pretty much had it dialed in. check here for my prep list https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=overview;postNum=4;src=postname

I brought just enough food and filled up on water at the best spots.
Only Regret was not putting a tube in at the campsite before I left. Oh well, you live an learn right? Its a great course from Moab to loma, you get the tough stuff out of the way first!


----------

